# Undine: the brief making of



## Silent Requiem

I know I've been quiet on the thread and so I've finally located the photos for doing the Undine how to.

























Materials list:
several rolls of packing tape(do NOT risk running out)
1 roll of seran wrap
lots of stuffing material(I used grocery bags)
1 wig head
1 very very understanding model who is not clostorphobic or afraid of sharp objects(1 out of 2 ain't bad)


----------



## Silent Requiem

step 1: get materials

this is my model Jade. she edited the pictures of her as she is a photogropher, and very good.(as well as a very good belly dancer)


----------



## Silent Requiem

step 2: upper body
she undressed and i wrapped her upper body with seran wrap and then severl layers of packing tape. I positioned her with an arched back so that the figure could be comming out of a wall as a ghost( the origional purpose for this )

















i did not have time to do her hands or feet


----------



## Silent Requiem

step 3: the lower body

i propped her up on a bean bag and started on her legs









i made sure to connect the two pieces well, but as i discovered later, i missed spots which made removing difficult, and this is hard because it is all very see thru. this is why we had to be creative to make her shots ok to put on the internet. i needed a tight body form, so she concented to do it naked.









it was in doing the legs that tragedy struck: i had run out of tape. i managed to finishc the legs, but i had no tape left over to reconnect the pieces, without which the thing would fall apart.this meant that i had to either let the thing be ruined, or find more tape.

and so the heady panic of a mad dash through my dorm in search of tape began. while i was out,(which seemed like an eternity but was really ten minutes)she was naked and completely esconsed in tape. what i would tell anyone if they found a bound naked girl in my room rushed through my brain as i went up to her room and found the closest thng to what i needed: white duct tape.

luckily when i returned she was happy as a clam trancing out to enya.








step 4: taking it apart and putting it together

cutting her out was a long and arduous process in which i discover she had issues with sharp things to her skin. i started with her arms and then cork screwed it up from her feet until at last she was cut free, and then i quickly, as i cut, put it back together with the white. it ruined the effect i was going for, but i knew that i could replace it later if i wanted to(i never did, i'm lazy).


----------



## PerfessorEvil

I must say, even though this is not yet completed, it is definitely the most COMPELLING how-to I've seen this year.


----------



## Silent Requiem

we then went on another crusade to find enough bags and plastic to fill her form, which we found, and then conjectured on how it could be a protest to the materialistic modern girl, who is a thin,empty, plastic shell filled with garbage. and how if you could look through a model all youd see was space and trash. non of these things even remotly whent thru my head as i made this project.









then there was the tail, and the head, and i needed it on the double as the deadline was looming.as was my vacation, for which i was to discover too late i would have no internet( which in turn caused me to miss the dead line by ten minutes or so) se la vi, i'll beat cha next year


----------



## Silent Requiem

step 5:tail
this was simple. i rolled out a sheet of wrap on a bin lid. i secured this, and then made a fan of tape all going up and down to make a fishy fin like pattern. i did both sides, then cut out the fan. obviously i had gotten more paking tape by this time. i then taped it around the opening of the legs


----------



## Silent Requiem

step six: the head

i ran out of tape before i could do jade's head, and i was hesitant to do it anyway, as that would push the liimits of closterphobia, so i used a wig head later, 









just wrap it in wrap and that in tape, and then tape it to the body










as you can sort of see, i wanted some stringy, kelpy see thru hair, so i squinched up some strips of wrap and taped them on , and it gave a good effect.


----------



## Silent Requiem

as an end note, i want to mention the care and keeping of your model. if you have ever done a life cast on someone you'll know what i mean when i say it is a scary experience if they don't feel completly trusting and in control. in this case she was naked, and her entire body was incapacitated. i asked her constantly if she was alright, and i had to be prepared to cut it off her if at any time she panicked , which is why i did it in stages. 

also, seran wrap doesn't breath, so she was sweating a lot. wrapping the body in wrap was actually a spa technique to get women to sweat off their water weight. obviously if not properly watched, they could dehydrate or expire. i kept it cool in the room and kept her hydrated.

the cutting off experience was intense, as she somehow hadn't realized i'd have to cut it off her. i went very slow, putting my finger between her and the scissors wheneever possible. i also talked soothingly to her the whole time.

i would sugguest you feed your model afterwards at the very least!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Since I also have the mind of a 13 year old, I vote that you do all the how 2's for now on!


----------



## dave the dead

Thanks SR...a good read for an early thursday morning....nice effect.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Great tutorial SR and the effect is stunning. Also kudos to your model for being such a good sport!


----------



## Bloodhound

You put together a great "How-To" SR.


----------



## midnight_moon

Very nice! Although, it would cost me thousand before anyone would trust me with a sharp knife around them! LOL!


----------



## dave the dead

something for next time SR....http://images.google.com/imgres?img...v=/images?q=medical+scissors&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Lilly

great how to SR...
did you get any pics of it in the light yet?
are you using a blacklight or colored light?


----------



## Ghoulbug

Great how to SR. Wow your friend is very trusting.....don't even thnk about it lilly.....i hear the wheels turning.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I once tried something similar on myself. I was trying to get out of all that tape when the wife came home and saw me struggling. She had a laughing fit as I was trying to cut myself out while she took pictures. Your results are far better than mine were. Must be the model.


----------



## Silent Requiem

dave the dead said:


> something for next time SR....http://images.google.com/imgres?img...v=/images?q=medical+scissors&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


yeah, that woulda helped...^^;


----------



## Silent Requiem

Lilly said:


> great how to SR...
> did you get any pics of it in the light yet?
> are you using a blacklight or colored light?


black light cause thats what i got, but i'll probably switch to blue light when i get more bulbs. i haven't got any pics


----------



## Silent Requiem

HZ, first off,! secondly my sympathy. Next time, if you can't get a sucker--i mean volunteer, at least have a spotter.

" this just in, man found expired in living room wrapped in a cocoon of duct tape. due to signs of struggle, homicide was assumed, but further investigation proves it to be self inflicted...":devil:


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you have any unedited photos. LOL

That is awesome. I liked that way you did that.


----------



## Silent Requiem

all the photos after she's out of it are uneditied, the ones in which she featured in she had carblanch, and she glamored them up a bit


----------



## pennywise

lol...can I have the unedited ones  Great tutorial!


----------



## ithurt

I need you edit Jade out, so I can focus on the tutorial.
She is a cool little devil girl, sorry I am essentially a cave man.

how do you take the tape off the wig head when done?



Silent Requiem said:


> also, seran wrap doesn't breath, so she was sweating a lot. i kept it cool in the room and kept her hydrated.
> 
> i went very slow, putting my finger between her and the scissors wheneever possible. i also talked soothingly to her the whole time.


Stop I can't take it any more!!!
This is like a Halloween Cinemax how to.


----------



## Silent Requiem

^^ heh!what can i say, i like to give the full experience...
just like the rest of it, i cut it off the head and taped it back together. it made a really cool effect. the pics just don't do it justice.


----------



## AnthonyZ

SR, how rigid is the basic form prior to stuffing? Can you estimate the number of wraps you made in order to keep it rigid?


----------



## Silent Requiem

unfortunately, not very rigid at all. packing tape is not as dense as duct tape. it kept its shape, but it was easily squashed. probably 4 or 5 layers to keep it rigid. mine was 3, but that was b/c i ran out of tape.heh, i put more on her lower torso than her chest, so her butt was perfectly preserved, but her **** got a little crushed in transport.^^


----------



## shaunathan

all the pictures are gone :/


----------



## Bone Dancer

SR must have moved the pictures files at photobucket so the link is gone.


----------



## Silent Requiem

no i didn't! i'm not sure why it would do that. i went and checked, all still there and accounted for, but not showing up on the tutorial...damn electronics... any ideas?


----------



## Jaybo

Silent Requiem said:


> no i didn't! i'm not sure why it would do that. i went and checked, all still there and accounted for, but not showing up on the tutorial...damn electronics... any ideas?


Just edit your original post and redo the links to your photobucket pictures.


----------



## Silent Requiem

Alrighty Boyles and Ghouls,
the pictures are back up! thank you all for your patience. 
happy taping!


----------



## The Archivist

Thanks for putting the pictures back up. Where do you find such hot friends? Great how to even with out the hottie.


----------



## Silent Requiem

heh! she's one of a kind. advantages of recieving my higher education at Savannah College of Art and Design, I guess.


----------



## diecastman71

Step 1 move back to GA
Step 2 go back to school
Step 3 build this project
Step 4 receive beating from my wife

Love it but that would get me killed...lol


----------



## Silent Requiem

heh!^^


----------



## Mortarlover123

Lol


----------



## shaunathan

Thanks for the restoring the pictures. Does the tape ruin the effect? In my mind it was more translucent and in the pictures it sort of looks like newspaper is in the middle of the casting which would ruin the effect wouldn't it?

Either way I won't be as base as my fellow man but your model has some lovely tattoos and I'm glad she didn't edit them out.


----------



## fritz42_male

OK, so you have a hot model, with tats, she consents to get naked, allows you to wrap her up in packing tape and take pictures of her and doesn't freak when you run out of tape because she was listening to Enya

I HATE YOUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!

lol

love Enya myself although a friend called her stuff 'music to slit your wrists by'


----------



## Silent Requiem

ironically, those aren't tats, they are henna designs i put on her the day before. i drew those, so thanx!^^ 
and no, lorrena mckennit is slit you wrists music...if u listen to the words.otherwise its quite lively...
..^^


----------



## Voices in my Head

Great how to!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I am trying to make a mermaid prop and I swear this is amazing I could use part of this. beautiful


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

Wow, Silent Requiem that is a nice form. I had thought of something like that to make a female vampire . But then, I don't think a 50yr. old guy like me could get any attractive young woman with the right shape to let me wrap her up in plastic wrap, AND convince her my intentions were just artistic ! 

Just a thought though.....I wonder if some sort of body stocking on a model would work ? I have been thinking about some inflatable dress dummy s that may serve.

Anyway, that looks like a good project you have (good for you) and it looks like you have a very understanding and trusting friend who is a good sport ! (good for her!)


----------



## Silent Requiem

body stocking on a model should work fine...leaving the inflateable dummy comment alone...it's just too easy! ;-p


----------



## HellinaHandbasket

Awesome how-to! I tried this method on an arm yesterday...it worked great! I'm gonna have way to much fun with this I can tell!


----------



## Brood11384

Wow really cool. I need to try this.


----------

